# Physiological addictive qualities of pipe tobacco



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Searched the archives fairly thoroughly before posting this.I smoked cigarettes for 30 yrs before quitting 6 yrs ago and I then began smoking cigars which lately have all begun to taste like s**t to me so now I am off on my journey into pipe smoking which I am enjoying immensely.When I smoked cigarettes it was very obvious that there was a physically addictive component when you went some time without one: shakes,anxiety,irritability,etc. This was something that I never felt during the time I smoked cigars.Would often go days without a smoke.Now after smoking a pipe for about a month,and fairly regularly,I have not noticed any significant cravings but I am curious whether the long term pipe smokers have experienced physical withdrawal when they have put the pipe down for awhile? FrankB


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I never have. Like you, I was under the influence of an addictive form of
tobacco for almost 20 years (chewing tobacco) and feel there is a night and day difference between that sensation and the one I derive from the pipe.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I never have. Like you, I was under the influence of an addictive form of
> tobacco for almost 20 years (chewing tobacco) and feel there is a night and day difference between that sensation and the one I derive from the pipe.


Ditto. No comparison


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed, it's nothing at all like with cigarettes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I smoked cigarettes from '76, when I switched from the pipe (yeah, I know: dumb dumb dumb) until '98, trying to quit from about the mid-80s on, and had a relapse for about six months when my ex and I were breaking up and afterwards. To tell you the truth, I was afraid I was playing with fire when I decided to pick up the pipe again, but it does indeed seem to be a completely different ballgame. I couldn't go much over an hour without dragging out a butt; skipping the pipe is fine for at least three days, that's as far as I've gone. But I remember from cigarettes that three days is my 'magic time'; if I go three days, it's gone. So if there is any physical withdrawal symptom for me, it's too slight to even notice.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I read somewhere long ago that the act of inhaling smoke into the lungs gives off an order of magnitude more nicotine than what is pulled in from the veins inside the mouth. Cigarette smoking is far more addicting as a result. Plus a cigarette smoker typically does not work the smoke around their tongue and the taste of a cigarette is muted as opposed to pipe tobacco. Consequently, the point of a cigarette is the nicotine, not the taste. Regardless of people who comment on the flavor of a cigarette, it's really the nicotine they crave. 

Congrats on quitting cigarettes. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and therefore the biggest accomplishment of my life (kids aren't raised yet, so can't count that!).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Whether it be Pipe Tobacco or cigars, yes they are addictive but the reasons are many. Most of us here are addicted to our smoking habits because they are both enjoyable and a means to relax. I personally can see nothing wrong with a habit that causes us to be introspective, analyzing, relaxed and at peace with ourselves. That in itself is a massive past time lacking in our current society. Take the time to enjoy YOU, it will reward all those around you tenfold. Smoke Well!

BTW: I agree that quiting cigarettes is a massive undertaking! It took me 20 years to do it and it hurt every step of the way.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I read somewhere long ago that the act of inhaling smoke into the lungs gives off an order of magnitude more nicotine than what is pulled in from the veins inside the mouth. Cigarette smoking is far more addicting as a result. Plus a cigarette smoker typically does not work the smoke around their tongue and the taste of a cigarette is muted as opposed to pipe tobacco. Consequently, the point of a cigarette is the nicotine, not the taste. Regardless of people who comment on the flavor of a cigarette, it's really the nicotine they crave.
> 
> Congrats on quitting cigarettes. It's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and therefore the biggest accomplishment of my life (kids aren't raised yet, so can't count that!).


I agree about the addictive qualities of cigarettes as compared to pipes and cigars, but I think that chewing tobacco is the most addictive from personal experience and it is pulled from the veins in the mouth. I've never had a buzz like a lip full of dip. And then I've never had more cravings than with it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Dip is pretty intense. I would occasionally get into it for a few tins at a time, and then whenever I stopped I would get bad headaches in addition to being cranky. Personally, though, it was easier to 'set aside' than cigarettes. Although stopping cigarettes didn't give me headaches, the act of smoking them I feel is much more addictive and for me they were much harder to stop.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ugh! Cigarettes and Dip are nasty, evil, vile things. It feels like I have been trying to quit them for years and I mostly have. Then comes Booze. Cigars and pipes just don't cut it when I'm drinking. I still have a couple smokes or dips when out in public and drinking but at least its only one or two nights a week:drinking: Congrats to all who have broken the chains of the BAD tobaccos.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Now this is a great topic.

To begin with, one must realize that we are talking about apples and oranges. Or, more correctly, light and dark tobaccos.

The tobacco varietals used for cigarettes and pipes are from the "light" tobaccos such as Burley, Oriental and Virginia (originally known as "Orinoco" in the Jamestown Colony where it originated). "Dark" tobaccos include varietals cigar smoker will readily recognize: Criollo and Corojo (and a few others).

The second consideration is the method of preparation used to "cure" the leaves. Light tobaccos to be used for cigarettes are typically heat or fire cured which is similar to a claro-claro wrapper on a cigar (also known as AMS or American Market Selection, or that green thing). Heat curing fixes the chlorophyll and sugars in the leaf and also the nicotine. Pipe tobacco, while from the same group of varietals is typically cured under pressure over a period of time which also lowers its nicotine level some.

Both of these preparation methods yield high levels of nicotine, especially in the cigarette tobacco.

"Dark" or cigar tobacco as we know is fermented, except the AMS mentioned above, which over the course of weeks to months gradually diminishes the nicotine levels in the leaf. Dark tobaccos typically have a lower nicotine level to begin with. After fermentation, the aging process of dark tobaccos begins, which also diminishes the nicotine level. Both of these steps also release the ammonia naturally found in the leaves.

So, the big three things to consider are:
1. Tobacco variety used
2. Curing method
3. Intended use (cigarette, pipe versus cigar)

Now, as to the differences in absorption rates...

The lungs by designs contain an enormous surface area that is exposed to the air and other elements we inhale. Designed to absorb the maximum oxygen per breath, the lungs are laden with capillaries which allow the movement of oxygen (and other substances) into the bloodstream.

As the pre-Columbian indians of the Western hemisphere, where N. tabacum is indigenous, discovered, inhalation of smoke is the most efficient means of "taking tobacco."

If you've ever been punched in the mouth, or cut you lip I guess, you know that these injuries bleed like all hell. The mouth, similar to the lungs, contains a multitude of capillaries which also absorb some elements from the mouth.

In the case of chewing tobacco, the fact that the wad is held in constant contact with the mouth allows for prolonged absorption of nicotine directly through these vessels.

Hence, cigarette smoke when inhaled is the most efficient method of nicotine absorption, followed closely by chewing tobacco. Even though it has generally fallen out of favor, snuff would probably fit in third place as it is taken through the nasal passages which, as you may have guessed, contain a plethora of capillaries that absorb among other things, nicotine.

Cigar smoke, as a function of its preparation methods AND the fact that the smoke is typically not inhaled into the lungs or held in the mouth for extended periods of time like chewing.... yields the least nicotine absorption.

While it is true that nicotine, regardless of its source is "addictive," cigars are probably the least so.

My final thought here is the distinction between "addiction" and "dependence." In medicine, addiction is viewed as an abnormal pattern of use dictated by physiologic necessity, dependence simply means that you need something for normal function.

I may be addicted to my Marlboro's, but I am certainly dependent on my cigars for optimum relaxation...

Here's to dependence!

PG


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

FrankB said:


> Now after smoking a pipe for about a month,and fairly regularly,I have not noticed any significant cravings but I am curious whether the long term pipe smokers have experienced physical withdrawal when they have put the pipe down for awhile? FrankB


no.
i have gone weeks without smoking. have never experienced 'shakes' or any other withdraw symptoms. didn't notice being any more cranky than normal.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Addictive or not, I sure wouldn't mind having a pack of those Sobranie cigarettes in the white tin! They were delicious!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent post, Marty!! I've often wondered how much the chemical additives in the "bad" tobacco affects addiction. I enjoy both pipe and cigars...can't stand cigarettes I look forward to time to relax and puff a bowl, but it's not a craving


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Bear in mind that a typical cigarette is only about 50% cheap, chopped tobacco. The other 50% is mostly a slurry created by adding water to pulverized tobacco waste at the factory. To that slurry is added all the many chemicals that keep a cigarette burning, and make the nicotine even easier to absorb. It's disgusting. You can see the process here in a poor quality video of Modern Marvels special on tobacco:
YouTube - Modern Marvels : Tobacco

How anyone can continue to smoke commercial cigarettes after that is beyond me. But my point is that most cigarettes are manufactured to maximize nicotine levels and nicotine absorption. Premium pipe tobacco and cigars receive no such treatment, and lack the effects of all the harsh chemicals themselves.

As mentioned the mouth and sinuses are not as ideal a medium for absorption as the lungs, and since most cigar and pipe smokers don't inhale they get less nicotine period. Either way, pipes tend to make a good substitute for cigarettes because you can still get a substantial nicotine high without inhaling or dealing with all the additives/harsh effects of cigarettes.

I started out with cigars, and never really felt a nicotine high. But once I started smoking pipes I certainly did. Nevertheless, no matter how often I smoke a pipe I never feel a physical need to smoke. I've gone a month or more without smoking anything.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I've gone a month or more without smoking a pipe, just because I didn't feel like smoking a bowl.

I've tried chewing tobacco, and I've recently(last few months) experimented with cigarettes. 

I've never done either for the nicotine. Chew I like the flavor of, and I keep it to small amounts. I can't take a nicotine buzz from chew. :/

I get no buzz from ciggerttes,either. But I if I smoke one, I feel as if I can concentrate better. I just smoked three luckies, and no buzz. That could be because I only inhaled between 6-8 puffs.

I will say, I have gotten sick from the lack of nicotine I was getting from the small amout of chew and smoke, but never enough to make me want to chew or smoke to feel better. I just kinda ignore it and I feel better soon enough. Coffee and food helps.

For me, the hardest part is not the lack of nicotine,I can deal with the sickness, but its the way my lungs feel if I don't inhale a cigg, because your chest feels tight and the smoke feels as if it opens it up. Strangely enough, inhaling the smoke was the draw for me, not the nicotine. I sorta liked the way it feels. :/

But I never got anything like this from pipes, even if I accidentally inhaled smoke when attempting to snork. Same goes for cigars. different beast all together. 

Pipe smoking actually helps with staying off ciggs, I've heard, and you don't even need to inhale them.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't been smoking a long long time but enough that I would notice an issue if there was one for not smoking. This past week has been, eventful we'll say and I haven't had time to smoke my pipe between a new girlfriend looking for a new place and drinking with friends like it's my job but if anything I've been in a better mood and more relaxed so I don't think there's a problem with it. I sure as hell wouldn't have been able to do that with cigs when I was smoking them. I haven't had one in probably five years and I STILL get an occasional craving.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> Bear in mind that a typical cigarette is only about 50% cheap, chopped tobacco. The other 50% is mostly a slurry created by adding water to pulverized tobacco waste at the factory. To that slurry is added all the many chemicals that keep a cigarette burning, and make the nicotine even easier to absorb. It's disgusting. You can see the process here in a poor quality video of Modern Marvels special on tobacco:
> YouTube - Modern Marvels : Tobacco


Yep. That makes all the difference in the world. I think I've seen that episode before. In the industry, the slurry is called mother liquor.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

That was a great show on tobacco. I watched all 4 parts on youtube. 

Loved the way they delved into all forms of tobacco. The whole cigarette thing was disturbing, though. lol


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

Hey Marty, P.G. - C.W.,

Great treatise!

Usually I try to avoid learning anything at all costs, but occasionally someone like you pops up unexpectedly with a fine discourse and I get caught unaware.

Here, in just a few lines, I have learned about history, botany, cultural anthropology, anatomy, physiology, medical pathology and, most importantly, smoky dependence!

Thank you!

-DJ


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, I haven't posted on Puff for a long time, but I had to tell PadillaGuy thanks for a well thought out and informative post.

I can't really speak to the addictive qualities of cigarettes. I watched my family smoke them for years and have seen the ill effects, so they never held much allure to me. I also don't like the smell. I've had the occasional one here or there but i've probably smoked less than 10 in my life.

I did chew for a while (about a year in my teens) and quitting that was ridiculously hard for me, but my experience was that I was more addicted to the habit than the nicotine. For a couple months, I replaced the habit with another. For me, it was Jolly Ranchers. I went through a ton of those while quitting chew.

I'm brand new to the pipe. (I've owned one for about a week) and really enjoy it, but it and cigars (That I've smoked for about 6 years now) have no real addictive quality. I can and have gone months between them.


----------

